
3D iMacs with parallax effect created entirely with CSS - corywatilo
http://www.thismanslife.co.uk/projects/lab/imac3d/
======
Ezhik
Whoa, that's amazing. Works without JavaScript, and doesn't hijack scrolling
too - just a nice little effect, love it!

